# Does your dog look like its breed?



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

I guess this is more for the mutt owners.....

We met another miniature labradoodle at the weekend, a curly one. It was more labradoodle looking than my maisy, who is slight in build and has long, shaggy hair.

Got me thinking that if she were to have ever ended up in a shelter, they would probably assume she was some sort of lurcher!

Do you have dogs who could double as another breed/mix?


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

I think Rossi looks like both his breeds or at least definitely German shepherd!

Everyone gets the GSD in him and 85% get the staffie in him too  so I think looks a lot like his breeds!

If sheltered, I would imagine he would get labelled a german shepherd cross!


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

I see staff in yours, but not really GSD. whether itsjust the pic for me tho..


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

Actually, just stalked your profile and seen the other pics...GSD written all over his face!!!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie is a mongrel with Rottie in there. 

I think the Rottie is visable  In fact she prol looks quite Rottie like until you see her real size 

Cough cough ***Shes only 19Kg!***


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

go on then... 3 guesses 

ok - he`s Doberman in a little German Shepherd coat.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Dan is mistaken for a labradoodle all the time, i don't think he looks anything like one but heyho!!!

Tummel would probably be put down as a labX, which i suppose he is but lab is only a small part of what makes up Tummel 

Deeks....well i've been told by the rescue they think GSDX but he's so tiddly at 9 months old i think if there's any it was a long time ago  He would probably go as a mutt or spitz mix


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Pippa looks like a working Labrador, but a lot of people just know about the stocky, show labs so I often get asked 'what is she crossed with?'


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

People often mistake Hudson for a husky, I had one lady going on at me in pets at home about how much exercise he must need as they love to run and I should get him a manual job to do because they really enjoy that. At that point I was like yeah he isn't actually a husky....

Other than that most other people ask what what kind of GSD cross he is.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> go on then... 3 guesses
> 
> ok - he`s Doberman in a little German Shepherd coat.


Ok I got it, Doberman in a little German Shepherd coat and.......Some gorgeous thrown in for good measure ha ha xxx


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Craven is a Foxhound,but a cross between an English and a Welsh Foxhound so he's a lot hairier than an English hound.

I often get asked if he is a Spinone or an Otter hound.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Millie is a mongrel with Rottie in there.
> 
> I think the Rottie is visable  In fact she prol looks quite Rottie like until you see her real size
> 
> Cough cough ***Shes only 19Kg!***


19Kg? 

From your sig she looks like a BIG heavy stocky rotty  lol

Shes gorgeous


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

ballybee said:


> Dan is mistaken for a labradoodle all the time, i don't think he looks anything like one but heyho!!!


Lol chap once asked me if Dougie was a Spinone!

Dougie just looks like well Dougie, when his hair is long and been bathed he looks more like a polar bear than anything


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

SammyJo said:


> 19Kg?
> 
> From your sig she looks like a BIG heavy stocky rotty  lol
> 
> Shes gorgeous


She is misleading in photos. She is pretty ickle  No bigger than a springer or a staffy. A proper 'medium' size dog


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a lab sized Springer and a Springer sized Lab. 

But really - they're Springers in a lab coat. 

People often think they are labs.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I think Rosie looks like the cross that she is... but you can see more bichon features than Cav.....


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Missy the Bichon Frise is too long in the body too short in the leg and 2.5kg above the breed standard.

Lilly looks like this  She is a 3 breed cross we met both her parents. She weighs just under 4kg. Her fur grows to about 6 inches but we get her clipped 3 or 4 times a year


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Willow would be mistaken for a small whippet he is actually only 1/16th whippet the rest of him is italian greyhound. Lily would be put as a chihuahuha she is a chihuahua cross yorkie.

When we go to companion show I put them in the cross bred class and always get told they can't go in those classes. One judge even said he liked Willow that much as a whippet if I had put him in the hound class he would have won and there were whippets there that had won at champ shows.


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

No one really ever knows what April is... although a lot of people assume she's some sort of whippet cross because she's so quick!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Fleur said:


> Missy the Bichon Frise is too long in the body too short in the leg and 2.5kg above the breed standard.
> 
> Lilly looks like this  She is a 3 breed cross we met both her parents. She weighs just under 4kg. Her fur grows to about 6 inches but we get her clipped 3 or 4 times a year


And every time I see a picture of Lilly, am convinced I'm looking at a Glen of Imaal Terrier until I realise it's gorgeous Lilly, she's the image of how our Bimby looked x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If the italian greyhounds ever got stolen and ended up at a rescue they would most likely be put as whippet puppies as it is very rare to find someone who knows what they actually are.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> She is misleading in photos. She is pretty ickle  No bigger than a springer or a staffy. A proper 'medium' size dog


Really! I always thought she'd be huge!


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Nobody is ever quite sure what Alfie is, when I say Yorkie x JRT they can never see either of those breeds 

I get asked way too often what Jack is crossed with and he's the only one who isn't a cross 

Most people assume Angel is full Chihuahua


----------



## Annabelschnauzer (Feb 11, 2013)

A lot of people say George looks like a Scottie. Especially since he wears a tartan coat .


----------



## Annabelschnauzer (Feb 11, 2013)

lipsthefish said:


> Nobody is ever quite sure what Alfie is, when I say Yorkie x JRT they can never see either of those breeds
> 
> I get asked way too often what Jack is crossed with and he's the only one who isn't a cross
> 
> Most people assume Angel is full Chihuahua


What breed is angel crossed with?


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

I get a lot of people assuming Benji is a beagle or beagle cross, a few have guessed corgi but only one has ever asked if he had any cavalier in him.

Then there was the lady who thought he was a Bernese pup and the one who thought he was a collie.

Cav/corgi isn't a common cross and not many people seem to have ever seen a corgi not accompanied by royalty. I try and convince them I'm a distant relative but I think the filthy wellies, sagging joggers and Essex accent give me away


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

missRV said:


> And every time I see a picture of Lilly, am convinced I'm looking at a Glen of Imaal Terrier until I realise it's gorgeous Lilly, she's the image of how our Bimby looked x


Thank you we think she is gorgeous too 

She is actually 1/2 Maltese (Her Dad) and 1/4 Shih Tzu and 1/4 Scottish Terrier (Her mum)

Her colouring is very much like the Glen of Imaals


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Annabelschnauzer said:


> What breed is angel crossed with?


She has a bit of Jack Russell in her


----------



## HandsomeHound (Sep 1, 2012)

People think Dottie's a doodle, and a park ranger asked if she's a Beardie today!
I think it's just because you don't see many Spinones around that people aren't quite sure what she is.

Having said that, I don't think her coat is typical Spinone, it feels quite soft and silky around her head and neck, and not particularly rough on her body.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Mulish said:


> I get a lot of people assuming Benji is a beagle or beagle cross, a few have guessed corgi but only one has ever asked if he had any cavalier in him.
> 
> Then there was the lady who thought he was a Bernese pup and the one who thought he was a collie.
> 
> Cav/corgi isn't a common cross and not many people seem to have ever seen a corgi not accompanied by royalty. I try and convince them I'm a distant relative but I think the filthy wellies, sagging joggers and Essex accent give me away


Benji is gorgeous -great tail 

My friend had a corgi cross years ago - we think he was Corgi x Golden Retriever though - he had short legs, a big body, and a face that was half way between a goldie and a corgi and a tail exactly the same shape as Benji


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Most people either lump Hannah in with the Chis or think she is a dachshund. I think its pretty obvious she is a crossbreed though!
She has the same heavy, long body as a Daxie and very short legs but her legs are abit thinner then a Daxie. Alfie is growing up to be very similar but doesnt have quite such a fat sausage middle!
They both have a beautiful red longish coat (GR type) and the same head shape. I purposefully looked for another Chiweenie like Hannie because I love her shape, esp how her head looks like a mini spaniel rather then a chi or daxie!
Weirdly they are almost identical crosses too! LH cream Chi dad and SH mini Daxie mum (one black and tan and one choc and tan).


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Toffee is supposedly a pure poodle and I know both her parents - but if I leave her coat scruffy she looks like a nice doodle.

Surely a labradoodle can look like anything from a poodly sort of dog right through to a big lurcher type dog or a shaggy mongrel type dog so no sure how it can be assessed.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Fleur said:


> Benji is gorgeous -great tail
> 
> My friend had a corgi cross years ago - we think he was Corgi x Golden Retriever though - he had short legs, a big body, and a face that was half way between a goldie and a corgi and a tail exactly the same shape as Benji


Thanks, I do love his majestic plume!

I've seen lots of pictures of corgi crosses and they nearly always look like the other breed but in miniature. One of his litter mates had the cav face and fur but the rest were shaped more like Benji. Unfortunately none had the awesome corgi ears. I love crazy ears


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

Tacey said:


> No one really ever knows what April is... although a lot of people assume she's some sort of whippet cross because she's so quick!


What a cutie!!! Are there any koolies in your area? She could be a koolie cross


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

We have no idea what Bates is, according to a pet-store DNA kit, that are notoriously inaccurate, he is mostly boxer with a bit of lab.

However my friend who has a rhodesian jokes that he is a rare black ridgeless ridgeback  He does have some striking similarities to a ridgeback in his structure and skull shape.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't think my dog looks particularly like any of the 3 breeds in his cross. Nobody ever manages to guess what he is either - most people assume he is a lab cross and a lot of people think he has either bassett or daschund in him (because of his short, wonky legs)


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

ouesi said:


> What a cutie!!! Are there any koolies in your area? She could be a koolie cross


She's a border collie 

I've just come back from running with her and had yet another couple ask if she is a lurcher cross lol. I don't mind though because they also commented on how lovely and obedient she is


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> I don't think my dog looks particularly like any of the 3 breeds in his cross. Nobody ever manages to guess what he is either - most people assume he is a lab cross and a lot of people think he has either bassett or daschund in him (because of his short, wonky legs)


what is he then? Heis rather cute - looks like a melanistic beagle!!!

I also cannot believe Millie is only 19kg - she looks much bigger in pics!!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

He is Springer/patterdale x working cocker


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

Dimwit said:


> He is Springer/patterdale x working cocker


Ha ha!! What a cross! I see the Patterdale in him


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

When Bear was a baby, several people asked if he was a sprocker:









A walker in the woods also claimed both he and Zak were smooth coated border collies!!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't know cos I don't know what she is but I REALLY don't think she is a border terrier cross


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

yip....lucy and molly (shitzus) with their huge brown eyes,bowed front legs,abundance of hair(not fur),tail high and curled......the breed is a.....gremlin! lol


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

mollydog07 said:


> yip....lucy and molly (shitzus) with their huge brown eyes,bowed front legs,abundance of hair(not fur),tail high and curled......the breed is a.....gremlin! lol


I think we need pics of your two, esp little molly!!


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Angus is a stereotypical border collie - couldn't possible mistake him for anything else


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Most small brown terrier types in rescues get labelled as cairns or mixes so he would probably be called that. His mum was a cairn.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Hmm zelda i think is obviously a spaniel something and most people see the cocker but ask about the rest as she doesnt have what most people think of as a cockapoo look. shes a wirey little ginger warrior lol.

and grizz well to me he is obviously an oes but i have been asked in the past if he was grizzlers mum.. at least 4 times, if he was a dalmation cross, a great dane cross and labradoodle.


----------



## puppymadness (Aug 20, 2009)

Bella is black lab x gsd most ppl think she is just a lab with a weird tail! :s


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bailey looks more Westie than Pap, but although he isn`t one a Cairn Terrier.
Everyone mistakes him for a Cairn!
If in rescue he would probably be labeled Terrier X


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Reminds me of an amusing line in a James Herriot book when someone brought their dog in to the surgery and asked what breed they though it might be and 'James' replied that it was a 'wee broon dog'

Since then I've always wanted one just like that


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Fitz is absolutely unmistakably a whippet......


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

This is my Scrappy. I get asked lots if he is part Border terrier, which he does resemble!!
He is actually jrt x yorkie!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Duke our Staffie has been mistaken for a Dalmatian because his skin is pigmented and when he is wet it looks like he is covered in spots.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Apparently not.

Apparently Dex does not look like a purebred Lab - I was told yet again this week that he 'must' be a cross. Not that I care either way. I think it's because he's slimmer and taller than the 'show' type Labs most folk seem to have round here.

Here is my "Lab x":


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Very few people recognise Oscar as a Sprocker - most think he is a springer, the odd one says working cocker... obviously they are all very similar in the working strains; but I do think there is a kind of sprockerness that you can see if you get your eye in for it.

Most people spot that Hugo isn't pure collie - because of the ears and his size (he's quite dinky really). I have yet to start telling people he is a Miniature Spanish Collie but it gets increasingly tempting.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

this is fudge








This is what he should look like








i don`t keep fudge in show coat like this one,but no he looks nothing like he should!!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

No!! Buster was supposed to be a lakeland terrier....

What he looks like - 
















What he was MEANT to look like









He just doesn't get the coat, esp round the legs (which remain very short haired) plus he is bigger than a lakey!


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

would love to do pics! molly looks like gizmmo from the gremlins,lucy is a block brindle shitzu...quite rare,until my daughter the wee mongeral mel helps me with pics n uploading i dont know what to do! hope the grizz ok!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Don't know what they are, they get called all sorts, but no one believes me when I tell them they're from the same litter


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Millie is a mongrel with Rottie in there.
> 
> I think the Rottie is visable  In fact she prol looks quite Rottie like until you see her real size
> 
> Cough cough ***Shes only 19Kg!***


When i look at Millie i see Shar Pei  She's lovely.


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

Dexter is a staffie x lab (we think)
He just looks like a very tall staffie!!









Lexie is apparently full staff but she is small and her head is quite narrow for a staffie.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

This is a little staffie x lab that i rescued. She's more staffie looking, but more labby ears.










Sidney is a chihuahua with a bit of yorkie...looks like a full chi, and i've even had chi breeders tell me (before they knew he was a cross) that he fits the breed standard really well 










My lanky lad....who people always challenge me on that he's NOT a labrador, or at least a cross. Grrr. He IS a pure lab. Just a healthy fit one.










Little Ava....nobody ever knows what she is...she's a 3 way cross. Another rescue of mine.










And another rescue, Lexus....we don't actually know what she is. I was told Ambull....erm, nope. Possible dane x / lurcher type rather than ambull lol.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> This is a little staffie x lab that i rescued. She's more staffie looking, but more labby ears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ava is Bailey`s twin


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> Ava is Bailey`s twin


Lol she is...but she has none of the same breeds in her  She actually looks nothing like 2 of the breeds, and looks mostly like 1 of them.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Not many people can tell what Heidi is crossed with because her coat length throws it off a bit


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Nataliee said:


> Not many people can tell what Heidi is crossed with because her coat length throws it off a bit


I think with Heidi, it's only the colouring that gives it away, otherwise you can't tell. If i didn't know and i had to guess, i'd have said chi x jrt.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I think it's pretty obvious that Shadow was a collie or collie cross (his mum escaped during her season so the families other collie could have been the dad or another dog could have)









Wolf was part Rottweiler. God only knows what else was in there but his grandmother was a Rottie









99% sure Rupert was a German Wirehaired Pointer/Lab mix. People in the UK usually guessed Wolfhound. People here in Germany were adamant he was a "deutsche drathaar"

















And Spencer is a pure Lab who is often mistaken for either a golden retriever or a lab mix. Sometimes it's because he's lean, sometimes it's because people seem to think yellow labs and goldens are the same breed.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I think with Heidi, it's only the colouring that gives it away, otherwise you can't tell. If i didn't know and i had to guess, i'd have said chi x jrt.


Yeh I'd say that too. I've never seen another dog like her, and the odd thing is the previous litter from same mating were all l/c. Sometimes I do so wonder if a JRT payed her mum a visit!


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

She has been mistaken for a spinone puppy a few times, we also get labradoodle and "one of them designer crossbreeds".

















My Old english sheepdog apparently.

and my beagle x because don't you know bassets don't come in red and white. 

















a real griff  my lot are a bit bigger


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Most people ask me if Bobbie is wolfhound/lurcher as they see that half quite quickly. He's actually Wolfhound German Shepherd X


----------



## semb87 (Aug 10, 2012)

Around us German Shorthaired Pointers aren't common at all and so despite Bauer being full pedigree and in my unbiased view :001_rolleyes: looks a perfect GSP we get a mixture of the following:

 Labrador cross
 Labrador cross Dalmatian
 springer spaniel 
 Staffie Dalmatian cross 

If anything he's a GSP in a pouncing tigger disguise


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Millie is a mongrel with Rottie in there.
> 
> I think the Rottie is visable  In fact she prol looks quite Rottie like until you see her real size
> 
> Cough cough ***Shes only 19Kg!***


How often do you get asked is she a pup??



ClaireandDaisy said:


> go on then... 3 guesses
> 
> ok - he`s Doberman in a little German Shepherd coat.


Very handsome.. .

This is my DD cross she is RR x GSP... I just see GSP in her looks, except for her paws and her frown, they are not GSP!! Lots of her behaviour is RR .. but we have been asked if she has Whippet in her!


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Howl said:


> She has been mistaken for a spinone puppy a few times, we also get labradoodle and "one of them designer crossbreeds".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been told to come and stalk you 

I am in love with Grand Bassets  I adore them, I may have to pick your brains about them at some point! Eeeh! :001_wub:


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

We aren't sure what Jake is... His litter was handed into the SSPCA and they told us he is a BCx, we have just assumed they got the information from the owner of the mum.

Most people guess BC, GSD and Husky (I think the tail). 



























*I* think Arrow looks all Border Collie... but not all other people do. A lot of people think because of his colour, he is a cross... Someone asked the other day if he is crossed with Springer... 


















He is big for a BC but I still think he looks all BC


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

semb87 said:


> Around us German Shorthaired Pointers aren't common at all and so despite Bauer being full pedigree and in my unbiased view :001_rolleyes: looks a perfect GSP we get a mixture of the following:
> 
>  Labrador cross
>  Labrador cross Dalmatian
> ...


I just went to your homepage.... Bauer is so lovely, and I agree perfect GSP... I am always being asked if my GSP is Dalmatian or Springer cross...


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

You can't miss the fact that Gelert's a GSD cross. As for the rest of him - the rottie part is mostly evident in his eyes and chops, his lab side is more a state of mind (and stomach)


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

Yep...he looks like a horse....sorry greyhound....


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

Nataliee said:


> Not many people can tell what Heidi is crossed with because her coat length throws it off a bit


Facially - Chihuahua
Colour, body shape and tail - Norfolk terrier

am I right or way off??


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

terrierist said:


> Facially - Chihuahua
> Colour, body shape and tail - Norfolk terrier
> 
> am I right or way off??


Chihuahua yes, her dad was a chi, other breed is yorkie, mum was chi x yorkie. She looks nothing like either of them though


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> *How often do you get asked is she a pup??*
> 
> Very handsome.. .
> 
> This is my DD cross she is RR x GSP... I just see GSP in her looks, except for her paws and her frown, they are not GSP!! Lots of her behaviour is RR .. but we have been asked if she has Whippet in her!


Alot lol 

I think people see the Rottie and asusme due to size 

Even though she is quite grey on her muzzle these days but she is naturally quite bouncy


----------



## Jessy Paws (Mar 20, 2013)

No one has ever guessed what Trixie is, most think she has retriever in her and others say she is a type of american working dog, forgot the breed










I also get asked about my little terrier allot, I think you can see his cross quite easy from the colouration and shape of his face.










I love threads like these, seeing all your beautiful dogs! I want them !!!!


----------



## Jennac (Mar 12, 2012)

I think Jeffrey looks like the miniature wirehaired dachshund he is however I get asked quite a lot if he is a dandie dinmont or a terrier cross!!


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Most people think that Koda is a collie 








Rupert gets mistaken for a pug cross all the time 









This is Bryn my friends dog and everybody thinks he is a full GWP but he is a GWPx Springer


----------



## kacey (Dec 23, 2009)

No one guesses Moose breeding she is a big girl coming up 5 months and 18kg not 100% on breed my self but breeder said she was GSD x collie x saluki


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

cavmad said:


> This is Bryn my friends dog and everybody thinks he is a full GWP but he is a GWPx Springer


What a handsome lad. I bet he is bouncy!


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Jessy Paws said:


> I also get asked about my little terrier allot, I think you can see his cross quite easy from the colouration and shape of his face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, his cross is obviously something cute with something even cuter 

I love these types of thread, too.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> Most people guess BC, GSD and Husky (I think the tail).


I don't think I've ever seen a husky with a tail like that.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

Jessy Paws said:


> No one has ever guessed what Trixie is, most think she has retriever in her and others say she is a type of american working dog, forgot the breed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

I think she looks like the cross, Not sure what's dominating, she's 21kg and short haired other than that slightly featherd tail you can see, which is almost always carried up like in the photo










Most people say that her ears are Lab and so is her fur but the rest is collie, She's a working Black lab collie cross 1 year old

and just becasue it's cute.. cuddle time!


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Can anybody tell me what Ellie is, I have no idea 


:lol:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Can anybody tell me what Ellie is, I have no idea
> 
> 
> :lol:


Looks like a Yorkie to me


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Lottie my Labradoodle gets mistaken for a Giant Schnauzer - probably because I also have two Mini Schnauzers



What has happened to Photobucket - its not as user friendly as it used to be! I cant get the full image on here like I used to


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

daniel looks more dachshie but has the chihuahua attitude  

dai got mistaken for a spaniel more than once, he's 100% mini long haired dachshund 

got asked if lex was a alisation or a german shepherd once while walking through the market


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Tia is a just staffy, but she's tall and leggy and has a leaner frame than average. She's clearly a staffy in the face but compared with a typical looking one, you can definitely see the difference in body shape.
I do get asked if she's a pitbull or a staffy x pit loads.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Yep!


----------



## Mark Walden (Mar 31, 2013)

We show our dogs so I hope so, otherwise they aren't going to get far lol


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mark Walden said:


> We show our dogs so I hope so, otherwise they aren't going to get far lol


What dogs you got Mark


----------



## Mark Walden (Mar 31, 2013)

DT said:


> What dogs you got Mark


Beagles 

We have a Basset too, although I don't show her.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Tacey said:


> No one really ever knows what April is... although a lot of people assume she's some sort of whippet cross because she's so quick!


If she's whippet it looks like shes crossed out with a smooth coated collie, not the border collie, the rough collie but with a short coat. There again she could be a whippetXborder collie, border collies have coats that come in that colour. Or even an australian shepherd. Unless you know the parents its all supposition anyway, accept you can have dogs dna tested now to find out their parentage. I don't think it matters really. I'm sure you love her and she you anyway.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Looks like a Yorkie to me


Border collie crossed with a bat - tis obvious. :001_unsure:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

yep she don't look bad


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Lol she is...but she has none of the same breeds in her  She actually looks nothing like 2 of the breeds, and looks mostly like 1 of them.


Ohh sudden thought Ava is a JRT X Chi X Staffie. Am I right?


----------



## Bry N Molly (Apr 20, 2013)

Attached is a pic of my mums dog.. When she rescued her she was told she is sheltie cross collie.. We cannot see any collie in her at all.. This is a few months old and now her cost is a bit long, for example she has what we call devil horns inbetween her ears, and angel wings on the black where her fur flicks up.. 

Any ideas???


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Despite Merlin being a cross he only really has the Border Collie look in him, the only difference is his size! He's around the size of a very large Alsatian. 

Ember looks like a whippet but with the obvious extra bits of fluff on her ears, tail and chest


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> go on then... 3 guesses
> 
> ok - he`s Doberman in a little German Shepherd coat.


He is gorgeous, so handsome and just my type of dog!


----------



## Skoust (Feb 12, 2012)

Though Raleigh's a purebred Newf, I think his irish spotted markings can throw people off as I often get asked if he's a St Bernard


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Because flatcoats aren't that well known in some areas, I get asked what Rhuna is crossed with, and Tau throws people because of the shade of her coat. But they pretty all look like the breeds they are meant to be. Perhaps not perfect examples, but they are to me at least.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

You can definitely tell Bailey is a staffy cross but no one knows what else she is. Our best guess with Leo is that he's a JRT shitzhu cross but again no one knows for sure.


----------



## The Last Crusade (Apr 11, 2013)

We've had people comment on how Indy is a "perfect" German shepherd - He's even managed to fool the odd gsd breeder/trainer However he is actually a German Shepherd/Husky/Malamute - Still perfect though in our eyes . He's 6 months and already the same size as most of the GSD's in our area and still growing 



















He seems to have taken the colourings from his mother as GSD/Husky and the structure and size of his dad a GSD/Malamute -










This picutre doesn't really do the size of the dad justice though - we walk our dogs with Great Dane owners in our area and he is about the same size as these


----------

